# Best Tracking Flashlights?



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I shot a doe tonight with my bow and while following the blood trail I figured there has to be a better light than the Mag Lite I've been using. I was just curious what everyone else uses and how it works for them. Is an LED the way to go, maybe a halogen?

PS - I found the deer :beer:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've tried flashlights, and I've tried the new "blood-tracker" lights, and find both pretty ineffective. I've gone back to using a Coleman gas lantern. However it works, the frequency or spectrum of light that a gas mantle lantern gives off seems to highlight a blood trail.
Congratulations on the deer.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

congrats on sticking to it last night and finding the deer. 
I use head lamps. Can not remember the name of mine but it is an LED. It just frees your hands and you are not having to keep the hand held light on trail as your navigating through branches and such.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The Coleman mantel lantern really does highlight the blood for some reason, it works well but is sometimes a pain to use.

I just bought a Colaman Max LED headlamp, that thing is nice. A really bright white LED (they say 105 Lumens), a dimmer white LED and a red LED. It cost me $25 at Walmart and is brighter than most costing twice as much. I have not used it to track a deer yet, but it places the beam right where you want it and I think it will work well.

huntin1


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Found my two last deer using my lab.

The nose knows.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

White LED light makes blood practically dissapear, just letting you all know. LEDs suck for blood trailing.

I find the mini-mag works just fine.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I like my million power rechargable spotlight... 

Call me demented, but I really enjoy unraveling a difficult blood trail. Good job on the recovery... :beer:


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> White LED light makes blood practically dissapear, just letting you all know. LEDs suck for blood trailing.
> 
> I find the mini-mag works just fine.


I have noticed tracking with my LED lights, the guy holding the light cant see the blood and better or worse than a regular light but to the guys 3-5 feet behind it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

oldfireguy said:


> I've tried flashlights, and I've tried the new "blood-tracker" lights, and find both pretty ineffective. I've gone back to using a Coleman gas lantern. However it works, the frequency or spectrum of light that a gas mantle lantern gives off seems to highlight a blood trail.
> Congratulations on the deer.


Ditto!!!


----------

